# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Do you guys prefer big or small butts?

## DancenSweetie8

lol i was just curious to see how many guys really do like big butts.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hey! Where in IL are you? I'm in Woodridge, near Downers Grove and Naperville, if you've heard of them.

Can I answer in terms of a guy's butt (just to be on topic here)? I like medium. :p

----------


## Man of Shred

depends on the girl.

----------


## NeAvO

# I like big butts I cannot lie, you other brothers can't deny #

Had too :p

Meh I like medium to be honest  ::D:

----------


## Snooze

*badonkadonk*

----------


## Vex Kitten

Though Im not a guy, I prefer a butt to be meaty and spankable. To hell with those puny little asses.

----------


## Daeva

Honestly, a butt is a butt. Regardless of shape, they all serve the same use.  :tongue2:

----------


## Snooze

> Honestly, a butt is a butt. Regardless of shape, they all serve the same use.



Thats not what you say about penises, im sure.

----------


## Daeva

Yeah, but we aren't talking about those.  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Yeah, but we aren't talking about those.



Oh no... Don't get him started!!!

----------


## Snooze

im seriously, seriously fighting the urge , and to keep this thread on tracks

----------


## Snooze

ok back on track

* WARNING WARNING* 
* NOT SAFE FOR WORK, OR AROUND FAMILY N SUCH* 

BUT, this is the first image when u google image search badonkadonk.
I dont care what you think about butts, butt..... yeah...
http://www.hiphopgalaxy.com/IMG/wall...ida-guerra.jpg
if i'd have to choose  :smiley:

----------


## Howie

::banana::

----------


## Snooze

oops nvm

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, a thread of this magnitude calls for visual aids:
(Just a few quick google hits)

*Seconds Snooze's Warning* 

J-Lo:
http://www.naughtycelebrity.com/site..._lopez125.jpeg

Jess Biel:
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/enterta...1721322910.jpg 

Some random girl on the net:
http://www.gagreport.com/Funny_Pictu...ul_ass_jpg.jpg 

Dunno who she is, but WOW:
http://klmn.sopca.com/files/perfect%20ass.jpg 

Someone named Stacy something:
http://filebox.vt.edu/users/chlower1...stacyK027B.JPG 

Vida Guerra
http://www.orlyowl.com/upload/files/...erfect_ass.jpg 
http://www.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/14801.jpg (Snooze beat me to this one)

Basically, whether they are big or _kinda_ small (but not too small) - as long as they have a nice, full, round shape - it's all good.  ::hump::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

As a certified assman, I agree with Oneironaut, who very clearly knows his butts as well.  I like big ones better than small ones, but like O said, they've got to have shape.  

My god... so many good pictures.   ::shock::

----------


## Man of Steel

I guess I'll be the first to say small, then. Ever hear the parody of "I Like Big Butts", I Like Small Butts"? I think Adam Sandler did it. That's me.


I like 'em firm, taut, and a little muscled. I'm not one for a lot of extra cellulite on a girl's butt. I would provide pictures, but all I can find off the bat are, er, rather more adult than I care to link to.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I guess I'll be the first to say small, then. Ever hear the parody of "I Like Big Butts", I Like Small Butts"? I think Adam Sandler did it. That's me.



"don't want no sista who farts while player twister, I wish those beans did miss her, even Uncle Ben would fist her"

----------


## Oneironaught

Medium to small. Probably more on the medium end. Alright, medium-small. That's my final answer.

----------


## Man of Steel

Ranma, you are now 'da man'.

----------


## Adam

I personally like cute little butts, but then I like slim tones girls... Thats just be though, but yeah has to be perky :p

----------


## Man of Shred

my opinion can be summed up in this Spinal Tap song:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8UOYKgXk4yE

----------


## skysaw

I think I must be the only guy in the world who prefers them exactly average-sized.

----------


## Man of Steel

Perky, that's it prezactly, AdamA. Perky.

----------


## Rainman

I like them medium to big...but it depends on what you mean by big or small. The perfect example for what I think is the perfect butt would be Keyra Augustina! 

I didn't realize she was that skinny....but her ass is ass-tastic. Sorry if someone mentioned it already, I only read half the thread.

 ::D:

----------


## bro

Thick and meaty, that's all I've got to say, medium and perky/muscled is good to, but man, gotta have some substance...daaamn

----------


## Man of Steel

Holy tuna fish sandwiches, Batman! That girl has one great ass, Rainman. It's a little bigger than I usually like, but wow...

----------


## Man of Shred

> I like them medium to big...but it depends on what you mean by big or small. The perfect example for what I think is the perfect butt would be Keyra Augustina! 
> 
> I didn't realize she was that skinny....but her ass is ass-tastic. Sorry if someone mentioned it already, I only read half the thread.



 Dayum!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Yeah, that Augustina chick.  That's like my idol bum.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Keyra Augustina...



Hey, that's the "some random girl on the net" chick that I posted a pic of! Nice job on finding other shots of her. Yeah, that's a nice one, right there.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Ardent Lost

Big with shape  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

OK I'm not a picky guy, but.......... Something like this  ::D:

----------


## Sornaensis

> I like them medium to big...but it depends on what you mean by big or small. The perfect example for what I think is the perfect butt would be Keyra Augustina! 
> 
> I didn't realize she was that skinny....but her ass is ass-tastic. Sorry if someone mentioned it already, I only read half the thread.



 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  Love the pics!!!! That is one NICE ass  :Cool:  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Adam

> I like them medium to big...but it depends on what you mean by big or small. The perfect example for what I think is the perfect butt would be Keyra Augustina! 
> 
> I didn't realize she was that skinny....but her ass is ass-tastic. Sorry if someone mentioned it already, I only read half the thread.



Oh my days, SHAAAAAAAAWING!!!

----------


## Man of Steel

Who is that in the picture, AdamA? I need more...

----------


## Universal Mind

Yes, AdamA, Bingo!!!  That's an excellent ass form, for those of you women who think I'm into ass relativity.  YEAH!!!!!!    ::goodjob2::   Come on over and tell me how shallow you are!!!    ::D:   Dam, I have to piss because I am SO drunk....  Bye....    ::banana::

----------

